# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola, nuestros agricultores estan acostumbrados a solo cultivar con Urea y sus rendimientos son bajos, les dejo un PLAN de fertilización edafica para que incrementen sus rendimientos y mejoren la eficiencia de uso del nitrógeno, espero aportes y comentarios.   JUNTOS PODEMOS REVOLUCIONAR LA AGRICULTURA !!! Temas similares: TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! INDICADORES ECONOMICOS CAUPI (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!!

----------


## Jorge Pumasunco

Sr Castañeda:
Gracias por su información que resulta muy importante tener en cuenta al momento de la fertilización y así obtener los resultados estimados esperados. Tengo un sembrio de arroz en Guadalupe - La Libertad el cual viene rindiendo aproximadamente 150 sacos/ha (7.50 tm/ha) en los últimos años, cantidad totalmente inferior frente a las estimaciones suyas de 250 sacos/ha (12.50 tm/ha) con su programa de fertilizacion, el cual de seguro lo aplicaremos. 
Una consulta sobre este tema, para ese tipo de fertilizacion tiene que realizarse previamente el análisis de suelo del terreno?, debe al inicio de la siembra realizarse un abonamiento con guano de corral o granja, con que periodicidad y que cantidad x ha.? para el cultivo del arroz es recomendable o no el sembrio de maiz amarillo duro en la segunda cosecha del año? nuevamente las gracias y espero su respuesta al presente.
Saludos
Jorge Pumasunco H.

----------


## kscastaneda

Estuve por Guadalupe la semana pasada en los campos de arroz de los Plasencia a cargo del Ing. Gustavo Mora, estuvimos poniendo un producto llamado TRIADA R14-8-19 que permite macollar más y CALMAX que es una fuente de calcio al 32.5% y azufre al 18% que aparte de ser fuente de calcio alternativo al nitrato de calcio; libera las sales del campo y permite aprovechar mejor el nitrógeno al retenerlo en el complejo de cambio. Lo importante no es cuanto nitrógeno le pongas sino cuanto puede tomar las plantas porque en nuestros suelos se pierde por lavado o volatilización, recomiendo calmax por sus multiples beneficios. 
Volviendo a su pregunta, usted hace su analisis de suelo, el cual le dirá cuanto de NPK tiene su suelo entre las otras caracteristicas y propiedades como pH, CIC, PSI, etc; enfoquemonos en el NPK que le indica lo que tiene en su suelo (tienen que darle cuanto esta disponible), le resta del plan de fertilización y listo arma su plan para su tipo de suelo. 
Referente al guano de corral o granja, es conveniente siempre y cuando este bien descompuesto; ocurre que la materia organica se descompone por OXIDACION que libera gases como metano, gas sulfidrico, etc que produce malos olores y moscas y encima los nutrientes no estan disponibles a corto plazo. Cuando al momento de descomponer la materia organica le agregamos LA TECNOLOGIA EM, a razón de 20 litros de em activado por cada 10 ton de materia organica; esta se descompone por FERMENTACION y produce aminoacidos, vitaminas, enzimas y antioxidantes, haciendo disponible y un producto final enrriquecido con todo lo que te indico. Incluso cuando lo aplica a razón de 60 litros de em activado que es = 3 litros de em1 + 3 litros de melaza + 54 litros de agua y lo dejas tapado hermeticamente x 7 días y luego lo aplicas; esto juega un papel importante en la baja del pH en el suelo, liberación de sales y liberación de nutrientes; a parte que oxigena el medio del cultivo siendo de beneficio para las plantas. 
Sobre si es o no recomendable la siembra del maíz amarillo duro; no tengo reportes de que no se deba; particularmente creo que mejor sembrarias camote o leguminosas que te aporten nitrógeno atmosferico y no desgasten a tu suelo; o en todo caso considera esto : el suelo es como un banco hay nutrientes disponibles (saldo disponible) y nutrientes que estan en el suelo (saldo contable) pero no estan disponibles. Cuando tu siembras un cultivo lo que vendes es el fertilizante = energía que le has dado a la planta para que forme su estructura con la fotosintesis además de lo que el suelo le esta proporcionando (el cultivo jala las reservas del suelo). 
Considera tambien que el calcio-boro es importante al momento del cuaje y que la traslocación de nutrientes (movimiento de nutrientes de la hoja a los granos) es de fundamental importancia al llenado de granos se debe hacer en todo cultivo y ello se hace con potasio, boro; te sugiero 3 aplicaciones de TRIADA 0-32-43  a razón de 1 kg/cil. Pruebalo en esta campaña, deja tu testigo; convencete tu mismo. 
Espero haberte ayudado, me gustaría visitar tu campo; posiblemente la próxima semana este 3 días en Guadalupe.

----------


## floreano

Como está ing. otra vez.
Bueno soy una persona que se desempeña en varios cultivos y otro de ellos es el arroz a parte de la cebolla, de la cual ya hemos compartido muchas cosas por este medio. 
Me atrevo a escribirle para consultarle, si fuera posible o dispone de tiempo lo siguiente:
Mis cultivos de arroz estan ubicados en la margen derecha e izquierda del rio chira, en el departamento de piura-sullana-marcavelica; el agua de este rio por el cual regamos esta compuesta por carbonatos, coliformes, en pocas palabras es un agua muy pesada. No puedo decirle el Ph al cual se encuentra porque no lo tengo.
En la zona norte hace mucho calor, y quisiera saber si el calmax tambien funciona en este tipo de climas, ademas en cultivos de inundacion como es el caso del arroz, porque aca asi se mantiene este cultivo. 
Saqué un analisis de suelos, a un area y permitame mostrarle los resultados. Espero me pueda aconsejar una fertilizacion adecuada. 
   RESULTADOS                                                               INTERPRETACION
* ds/m=1.3   
* Ph (suelo/agua  1:2.5) =7.5                                                   muy ligera 
* calcareo= 0.63%                                                                BAJO 
* MO=0.38%                                                                        BAJO 
* Nitrogeno Total=0.02%                                                         BAJO 
*P disponible (ppm)=9                                                            MEDIO 
* K asimilable (ppm)=144                        BAJO 
* clase textural= franco (arena 33; limo 41; arcilla 26)       MEDIO     
*CIC=11.42       BAJO 
* Ca ++ 8.3          
* Mg=2.66         
* K=0.31       
* Na= 0.15     
* Da=1.36          
NPK ASIMILABLES EN Kg/HA/AÑO, EN 30 cm DE PROFUNDIDAD                                                         
-N2  =24
-P2O5=84
-K2O=238 
Estos son los resultados que me arrojo el analisis, espero me pueda orientar sobre la fertilizacion. El cultivo es el arroz, actualmente tengo trasplantada la variedad de NIR y ya tiene 30 dias ddt, tambien ya esta abonada con 5 bolsas de urea, pero previo antes de realizar el trasplante se incorporo 2 bls de fosfato diamonico.
El rendiniento de este campo esta en un promedio de 10.5 Tn/has. pero se que se puede aprovechar mas si es que se le da un mejor tratamiento.
le agradesco la atencion brindada. 
omar floreano
969600361

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola según tu analisis tienes completa la dosis de Fosforo y Potasio, haz lo siguiente : 
3ra fertilización : 6 nitro-s (15 días luego del anterior) + 2 Basakote + 8 Sulfato de calcio TIERRAVERDE.
4ta fertilización : 4 nitro-s (al punto de algodón) + 2 cloruros (por siacaso). 
Sulfato de calcio TIERRAVERDE trabaja muy bien bajo cualquier tipo de clima, siempre y cuando  haya condiciones de buena luminosidad para que trabaje la planta y  trasporte el calcio, obtendras mejor peso y mejoraras tu terreno tambien  en cuanto a reducir la C.E. 
El pH de la mayoría de aguas de nuestro país fluctúa entre 6.5 a 8 en lo  que he podido evaluar en las diversas zonas donde he ido. Con respecto a  tu dureza del agua, si es de rio debe estar por los 260 ppm CaCO3 si es  de pozo me he llevado sorpresas que hay desde 69 ppm CaCO3 a más de 600  ppm CaCO3 esto es problema para el caso de las aplicaciones de  agroquimicos porque te bloquea la actividad del ingrediente activo. Usa  Triada aguas a razón de 150 a 200g/cil. 
Saludos y por favor enviame fotos antes y despues de 1 semana de aplicar la fertilización,

----------


## floreano

me podrias decir que es lo que contiene en nitro-s,en porcentajes.
lo he buscado en procampo de sullana, y estos no tienen 
saludos
omar floreano

----------


## kscastaneda

Nitro-S tiene : 
32% N - 1% P -2% K - 11% S 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

Plan de fertilización edafica y foliar cultivo de arroz !!! 
                     CAMPAÑA 2010       Ing. Carlos   Castañeda Vásquez - kscastaneda@hotmail.com  
       ALMACIGO   (aplicar x poza de 180 m2).   
   Día 8   4 kg de FDA + 4 kg de Triada   R14-8-19   
   Día 12   10 kg Nitro-S   
   Día 18   6 kg de Nitro-S    
   PRODUCCION --> solicitar file.

----------


## kscastaneda

Para aquellos que no pueden descargar el file aquí les coloco en imagen. Lo que pueden hacer es click derecho, copiar imagen y pegarlo en word luego imprimir. 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

Resultados obtenidos en arroz con el uso de los microorganismos beneficos EM.1 y EM.COMPOST !!!  EMarrozchepen.jpg
Fuente : http://www.em-la.com

----------

